# VERSATRANZ EPT transfers in Canada



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I just wanted to post my GREAT experience and product with Versatrans.
Canada... the timing was so quick, no extra fees, shipping cost great, and prices on the ordering page are in $CAN

Ganged sheet size is huge 13 x 19, so we crammed a lot of designs onto the one page.

EPT. .. I was looking for a transfer which was low temp for polyester.

Eliminator... We had coarse grain fabric which we needed the fine design to pop off and remain crisp

CUST SERVICE... I didn't know what I needed, but Danny and his staff were so helpful, and addressed all our concerns. 


SO PLEASED 
Repeat customer for sure!


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, they are good. I am in Toronto and have used them several times. They are the best transfers I have used, and I have bought transfers from at least 5 different places. Maybe that is not a huge sampling, but ... 

I would use them a dozen times a month or more if the shipping fees could be reduced. 

I literally bought a screen printing press because the transfer people in Canada are so terrible, and Versatranz shipping is too expensive. I can't eat that on many jobs. I shouldn't say they transfer people in Canada are terrible, they are just 2-3 times the price of their US counterparts and often say it will be 3 weeks delivery.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

unfortunately they do not ship usps,
this would save us canucks most of the shipping fees


----------



## Versatrans (Aug 14, 2007)

socceronly-
Since your last order, shipping rates _have_ come down (I'll pm or call you using said order as an example). A great way to reduce shipping costs even more is to checkout/approve multiple orders at the same time instead of individually. A good example would be to submit your orders throughout the week, and approve them all on Friday. This would obviously depend on your turnaround to your customers, so you could schedule it accordingly.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

bwdesigns said:


> I just wanted to post my GREAT experience and product with Versatrans.
> Canada... the timing was so quick, no extra fees, shipping cost great, and prices on the ordering page are in $CAN
> 
> Ganged sheet size is huge 13 x 19, so we crammed a lot of designs onto the one page.
> ...


How big was your order and what were the shipping charges?


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

bwdesigns - how did the EPT work for you? 

Their website shows EPT applies at 350, and EPT Plus at 320. Both sound high temp for polyester.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TrueNorthGear said:


> Their website shows EPT applies at 350, and EPT Plus at 320. Both sound high temp for polyester.


You're not going to find plastisol transfer instructions for less than 320 degrees anywhere else.


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

splathead said:


> You're not going to find plastisol transfer instructions for less than 320 degrees anywhere else.


I have requested some samples so I can test it out.

Actually, Transfer Express has Elasti Prints that apply at 300. They are screen printed, but might not be plastisol.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TrueNorthGear said:


> I have requested some samples so I can test it out.
> 
> Actually, Transfer Express has Elasti Prints that apply at 300. They are screen printed, but might not be plastisol.


Have you tested the elasti print? I seemed to remember ordering samples a while back and didn't like the feel of it when applied. They are plastisol, but it's a cold peel. I've always hated the look and feel of cold peel. As I recall this was no exception.


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

splathead said:


> Have you tested the elasti print? I seemed to remember ordering samples a while back and didn't like the feel of it when applied. They are plastisol, but it's a cold peel. I've always hated the look and feel of cold peel. As I recall this was no exception.


I have a sample of the Elasti Print and I am waiting for my Versatranz samples to arrive and then I will test them both.


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

Versatrans said:


> socceronly-
> Since your last order, shipping rates _have_ come down (I'll pm or call you using said order as an example). A great way to reduce shipping costs even more is to checkout/approve multiple orders at the same time instead of individually. A good example would be to submit your orders throughout the week, and approve them all on Friday. This would obviously depend on your turnaround to your customers, so you could schedule it accordingly.


I've grouped and checkout multiple orders and never received reduced shipping cost, it was always priced individually. Is there a step I am missing? If I could reduce shipping cost, it would help us be more competitive. thanks.


----------



## Versatrans (Aug 14, 2007)

This new rate is fairly recent, so they should be significantly lower now. If you are checking out multiple orders, make sure that they are all in your cart before proceeding to checkout, that way they will all ship together, and only 1 shipping charge will have to be paid.


----------

